# Need a little help here



## Justin9587 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm just starting to get in to the world of deep mud ha. But I have alway been around ATVs and stuff now I have a 2012 polaris 850 and would like to put some outlaw 2s on it. Just need to know the what size tire and rim and all that I can fit on a stock 2012 polaris 850 sportsmen. Also I'm seen some people are saying a clutch kit may be needed too?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/24-polaris/6993-largest-tires-stock-polaris.html

Might be something in there


----------



## Justin9587 (Feb 4, 2013)

Alright thanks. I was looking at 29.5x11x14 outlaw 2 all the way around. Any rim suggestions?


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Itp rims are reasonably priced but everyone has them I went with msa elixirs









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin9587 (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks pretty nice and yea that's actually what I was thinking of getting itp rims ha


----------

